# More questions about wethers



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The kids have their first show in 2 months. 
Last of the wethers are now being weaned. 

I know Dani said to run them until they are panting, and their heart rate is up, and short sprints are best. Walking them on their hind legs too.

Is walking and running them enough so long as the heart rate is up?
For about how long do you exercise your 4-H goat? 

What the kids are doing is walking them a few laps around the backyard, which isn't real big, run them a little, and now they are starting to take them up front which is much larger and walk. 
Fast pace walking that keeps them at a jog, then sprint across one side of the yard, then back to a jog, then sprint, etc. etc. Their heart rates are up, and they are worn out, but no panting LOL Just breathing fast. 
Then the kids 'dance' with them, LOL.

They play off and on in the pen, have something we made for them to climb & play on, and I see them on it off and on through the day.

They are getting 16% medicated pelleted feed, and getting a good top dress to go on it.

So is this good enough? Maybe walking & exercising this way for about 20-30 minutes a day?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't forget to walk them at a normal show pase. For a while I'd only work them about 10 minutes and remover after you run them walk themfor the same amount off time you ran them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  The kids do walk them, they walk them at a slow pace to warm them up. 
They walked & ran them for a total of about 30 minutes today. Poor babies, they ate their dinner and went to lay down and sleep lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't forget cool down laps too!

I run mine hard for about 10 minutes. But that is not at a moderate pace either, it is the hardest I will run them period. I also play with them, they jump off theyre wire reels, run and climb all over stuff.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani! My son is the one who struggles with running the most. He is borderline with asthma  So once he starts running hard, sometimes it gets to him. I guess that's one reason I was asking about if he walks fast and the goat jogs along beside him for several laps if that would be okay. 

Now I am also trying to decide what to do. My son's wether looks more dairy, doesn't have a whole lot of width to him. But I won't tell him not to show him. So we thought about letting him have a 2nd wether - one he could hopefully sell in the 4-H auction this fall. The wether he is using he's really attached to him.

The problem we're facing with a 2nd wether is they weigh about the same! I think the 2nd wether might outgrow Junior in weight. Last week his wether was 52lbs, and the other one was 44lbs. The smaller one is about 3 weeks younger and a triplet. 

If for some reason they are in the same weight class, that means my oldest daughter would probably be in the same weight class.
So...I'm wondering now if my youngest daughter could possibly help him take one in the ring? I know she'd love to help him and do that.
I've seen some other kids who weren't quite 4-H age do this, so I'm hoping it won't be a problem.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

As long as the goat gets exercised it shouldn't matter how it is done... just so long as he is tired. 

They shouldn't mind your daughter showing him... I've taken in several goats for other people and never had a problem just as long as that person is registered to show or the show officials say it is ok


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Have yall tried a tread mill?

I ask because alot or people use them (research it tho dont just into it) and were getting 2 (free) ones soon. I cant run in the pasture as theres alot of misquet and rocks and my ankles Arnt the best. I can really only run on roads i did a train run last year and twisted one of my ankles less then 1/4 way in!
Ahhhh


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> Have yall tried a tread mill?
> 
> I ask because alot or people use them (research it tho dont just into it) and were getting 2 (free) ones soon. I cant run in the pasture as theres alot of misquet and rocks and my ankles Arnt the best. I can really only run on roads i did a train run last year and twisted one of my ankles less then 1/4 way in!
> Ahhhh


I had considered that, but decided if my kids want market goats, then they need to do it themselves vs. using a treadmill. Biggest thing is it gets them out of the house and moving too - me too for that matter, since I help keep my oldest daughters goat moving & help my 6yo with her goat.

Biggest thing I'm trying to teach them is if they get tired, at least walk, that away the goat keeps moving and keeps the heart rate going. 
I told them to walk, jog, and sprint as they make their laps around the front yard.

Also the goats have something to play/climb on in the pen. I do see them play on it off and on through the day.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I had considered that, but decided if my kids want market goats, then they need to do it themselves vs. using a treadmill. Biggest thing is it gets them out of the house and moving too - me too for that matter, since I help keep my oldest daughters goat moving & help my 6yo with her goat.
> 
> Biggest thing I'm trying to teach them is if they get tired, at least walk, that away the goat keeps moving and keeps the heart rate going.
> I told them to walk, jog, and sprint as they make their laps around the front yard.
> ...


I go runnig after school as i train for 5k's all year around. i cant get the same training running with a goat. Besides i train with friends. 
And with my pasture its saffer to run them on a treadmill i cant take goats into the yard eather.

It was just a suggestion id rather not be told that Im "not doing it myself" bc i do all my work with my animals


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> I go runnig after school as i train for 5k's all year around. i cant get the same training running with a goat. Besides i train with friends.
> And with my pasture its saffer to run them on a treadmill i cant take goats into the yard eather.
> 
> It was just a suggestion id rather not be told that Im "not doing it myself" bc i do all my work with my animals


Sorry I don't mean to say that kids that do that stuff don't do all the work  I simply meant I want my kids doing it themselves vs. standing there watching the goat work so they can go inside and watch tv or video games after they are done lol
My kids aren't into sports, or other activities, so this is a way for me to get them outside and get them active


----------

